# changer alimentation imac



## frz (22 Décembre 2004)

Salut,
 Un escroc de réparateur (qui m'a déjà fait cracher 230 euros pour relancer mon mac qui ne s'allumait plus), m'annonce que mon alimentation est morte. Il me propose de la changer pour 350 euros HT ce qui me semble hors de prix (je sais, c'est noel, mais bon faut pas délirer non plus).
 Quelqu'un a t'il un plan, une piste, quelque chose quoi&#8230;
 Danke sehr !

 (imac écran plat G4 800 mhz)


----------



## MrStone (22 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenue 

J'imagine que ton mac n'est pas couvert par une quelconque garantie (Apple Care).
Le mieux serait déjà de te retourner vers un centre de maintenance agréé (va voir sur le site d'Apple pour trouver le centre le plus proche de chez toi), afin qu'ils t'établissent un devis en règle. La somme que tu indiques me paraît assez élevée, mais au prix de l'heure de main d'oeuvre, on ne sait jamais... 

Sinon si tu te sens une âme de bricoleur, regarde les sites de petites annonces, tu trouveras peut-être ton bonheur


----------

